# HEPARIN



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi 

has anyone used heparin? I'm using it this time and getting very big bruises just wondered if thats normal?

Dawn


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Dawn,
I got different size bruises depending on how I injected, but have been trying to remember which way round it was I got the smallest bruises. 

This might help. 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91550.0

I didn't get big bruises though, they were quite small as I recall.

Hope someone else can help you too. Best of luck on the 2ww!

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm bruised too Dawn. DH is doing the jabs for me and some are worse than others. Some haven't bruised at all but some are a lovely purple/green/yellow colour but thankfully quite small - no bigger than a 5p piece. How big are you talking?

I think practice makes perfect.

Hope the 2ww is going ok?
Love and luck
Crusoe
x


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Dawn  

Im about to start heparin for the 1st time and I have been told not to rub after the jab as this makes it bruise more,Good luck.  

Do you all Heparin after ET or before,I have been told will get 1st jab day of ET which is Friday  

Shaz xx


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

I agree - definately don't rub the site after the jab.

I started heparin 2 days prior to ET.

Love crusoe


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

I started with haparin about 14 days before ET.

I have had some wonderful bruises. Normally when I trying to do it in a public toilet or some other place awkward, or if I have been in a hurry. 

Definately dont rub the injection site, but do use arnica on the bruises, it helps to heal them

Chris


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Chris,  Hope your PG is going well for you!  
I was curious when I read that you started Heparin 14 days prior to ET?  That seems very unusual as I have always seen it taken from ET on wards and that is what I have done last cycle.  Could I ask what else you took prior to ET?  I ask as I am taking Medrol and Trental ( never took Trental before)  from start day 2 of cycle with the estrogen of course. 


Love,
Bonnie
b123


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

I took clexane, which I believe is the same as heparin, god the bruises i got  , the biggest one was about the size of a large clementine, and boy did it hurt!!!, still have the remnents (sp?) of it and it's coming up for 3 weeks ago. I started taking it on day of ET, not prior as well as aspirin 75mg.

What is trental? and how much medrol is everyone taking?

Schmoo x


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

I think trental is the same as pentoxifylline which is what I am on as well as clexane, asprin and prednisolone. It improves blood flow. I started it the sametime estrogen patches.
I think trental is the US name.

Schmoo a clementine size bruise sounds nasty. Perhaps my DH isn't doing such a bad job of injecting me after all!!

Lets hope all these jabs and bruises are worth it in the end. They have been for Chris so why not the rest of us!!

Love and luck
crusoe
xxx


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Schmoo, 

Trental is Pentoxifyline an anti- coagulant and I am taking 400 mg tablet once a day.  I am taking it instead of aspirin this time.  I have read that baby aspirin should only be used after implantation but not sure if it is the same for Trental.  I may be taking a break form it right around ET for a few days.

Also taking Medrol 4 mg ( same would be Prednisone.)  Seems Prednisolone is similiar but the dose would be 15-25 mg.  Again not 100% certain on that but is what I have gathered from notes online. 

I am very curious of any of you had tried Viagra for the lining.  It is suppose to be more for blood flow which is not as much my problem as my lining recovering after the D and C and miscarriages.  But have read it is best in pessary form but can only get it in tablets here as it is not prescribed for women really.  If the lining is not enough on day 11, I may try adding that. 

Dawn, I had a bit of bruising but not like that; hope it is better.  I would let your drs. know that your getting big bruises.

Bonnie
b123


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

can i ask, where does everyone put the injections, I have been putting them in my bottom, but have quite a few bruises now  

xx


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Schmoo

The Heparin ( clexane, lovenox)  is sub- cutaneous so i usually do it in a pinch of fat in the abdomen below the belly button, alternating sides.  
bonnie
b123


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Schmoo

Im like b123 Clexane in pinch of fat (as time goes on there seems to be more of it)   in the abdomen left to right alternating.Did you get instructions in the box thats what mine says must go into fat not muscle.I have a few bruises not very big about the size of little finger nail and none when DH does it.my Doc said I would take it until BFP then probably up to 12 weeks.   

Shaz xx


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Unfortunately mine is in Polish   as I got them when I went to my clinic, I will be on them until the 12th week too.

Take care, thanks for the replies.

Schmoo x


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Also hang on to the fat until you've pulled the needle out! I had horrid bruises but the worst ones were often when I did the jabs in a hurry!

Good luck to you all

D X


----------

